# Upcoming Concerts/Fuck Yes



## eleven59 (Feb 8, 2006)

I am really psyched about the next couple months. I've got the tickets here with me:

Feb. 28th Opeth w/ Dark Tranquility & The Devin Townsend Band

March 6th Nine Inch Nails w/ Saul Williams


Three of my favourite bands (Opeth, NIN, DTB) a week apart. Holyfuck. And Canadian Music Week in Toronto in between.


----------



## darren (Feb 8, 2006)

Don't forget the Taste of Chaos tour, which is coming to London on April 12 and Toronto on April 13, featuring Deftones, Dredg and Thrice.


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 8, 2006)

Hmm. Well, we're getting Dark Tranqulity headlining w/Devin, so that's pretty cool. The Gathering, Napalm Death/Kreator, Gamma Ray...another good spring at Jaxx.


----------



## eleven59 (Feb 8, 2006)

darren said:


> Don't forget the Taste of Chaos tour, which is coming to London on April 12 and Toronto on April 13, featuring Deftones, Dredg and Thrice.


Yeah, I'm actually pissed off because I can't afford to see that one. I'm not going to be like 90% of the people that are at that concert and cry in a dark room (i.e. emo kids), but I'll have to endure the bragging of my friend who's going lol I'll probably try to win tickets on the radio when the show's coming closer. If only for the three bands you mentioned, it'd be a cool show. Though Deftones don't have the energy they once had, and Dredg's newest album isn't quite as good as the previous ones (a little too poppy almost, like they're trying too hard for radio play, though I really love the first two tracks). Thrice has got my attention with their new album though (I'm the exact opposite of the old fans who are giving up on them saying they "sold out" and aren't "punk" anymore).


----------



## fathead (Feb 9, 2006)

I've got tickets for Opeth/Dark Tranquility/Devildriver in Grand Rapids. I'm a huge NIN fan, but tickets were just too much money, especially when you add in a Spiral membership so you don't have to stand out in the cold here in MI. I saw Deftones a couple of years ago and they kicked complete ass, amazing show, those guys are from another planet.


----------



## 7stringninja (Feb 10, 2006)

Darkest Hour on 3/1    


BTBAM on 3/24


----------



## garcia3441 (Feb 10, 2006)

3/9- The Rolling Stones
3/17-Kid Rock
3/21-Nine Inch Nails


Alltel Arena/Little Rock


----------



## Makelele (Feb 10, 2006)

In Flames and Sepultura in Helsinki on the 15th of March.


----------



## Donnie (Feb 10, 2006)

2/17 - Buckethead. That's all I care about at the moment.


----------



## Leon (Feb 10, 2006)

woo hoo!
Buckethead - Monday, April 3, 2006, Detroit, MI

*DREW!!!*
Buckethead - Thursday, March 30, PARADISE ROCK CLUB, Boston, MA
http://bucketheadland.com/tour/index.html


----------



## ty2k (Feb 24, 2006)

DREAM THEATER!!! march 17th. I`m freakin` excited for this one.


----------



## Jason (Feb 24, 2006)

Leon said:


> woo hoo!
> Buckethead - Monday, April 3, 2006, Detroit, MI
> 
> *DREW!!!*
> ...



oooo ill have to check that out for sure im probably the biggest buckethead fan on here


----------



## eleven59 (Feb 24, 2006)

fathead said:


> I've got tickets for Opeth/Dark Tranquility/Devildriver in Grand Rapids. I'm a huge NIN fan, but tickets were just too much money, especially when you add in a Spiral membership so you don't have to stand out in the cold here in MI. I saw Deftones a couple of years ago and they kicked complete ass, amazing show, those guys are from another planet.


Funny story, my girlfriend stood out in the cold to get me a ticket  (I sound like a jerk because of that, but really, she was going anyways and offered to get one for me too since I wasn't too bothered about getting one of the first tickets available since I knew it wouldn't sell out right away)

And Josh Freese is drumming for them still


----------



## garcia3441 (Feb 24, 2006)

*Buckethead*


Tuesday, March 7, 2006


JUANITA'S CANTINA BALLROOM


Little Rock, AR


----------



## eleven59 (Feb 26, 2006)

Woah, I just noticed that (unless I'm mistaken), the show I'm going to will be Devin Townsend Band's last date on the tour (after that Devil Driver's taking over as main support, and Dark Tranquility's taking over for DTB in the opening spot). This show's going to kick ass


----------



## bostjan (Feb 26, 2006)

.jason. said:


> oooo ill have to check that out for sure im probably the biggest buckethead fan on here


----------



## eleven59 (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm leaving in like 15-20 minutes to go to the show 

Too bad it's damn cold out here...I'll probably drive over and park a block away so I don't have to wear my coat. I hate bringing a coat to a concert.


----------



## garcia3441 (Feb 28, 2006)

March 18th: Juanita's: Little Rock

Opeth, Devil Driver, and Dark Tranquility


----------

